# How do I add jam for flavouring?



## GDS1968 (Nov 25, 2016)

I've made damson wine. It came out very acidic. I have damson jam. I have seen people mention using jam to sweeten and flavour wine. But I'm not sure on ratios or anything on how to go about it.


----------

